# Best options for cleaning grease from small lines



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm looking for ideas and options for cleaning garbage disposal debris, and fats/oils from old 11/2"-2" Galvanized/Steel kitchen sink drain lines. I always cable the drain, but that has no effect if it's plugged with grease slime and sludge. Right now I'm using a Drain King with hot water. It works good for short runs, anything under 10'. I've looked at some mini jetters. The General JM-1000 and the Spartan 717. Neither got great reviews on here. I guess I'm wondering what everybody else on the forum uses, or what works best. Thanks.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

The JM-1000 will work in this application. I think this specific situation is what it will work for. I.E. snake the drain, then go back through and flush with the JM-1000. 

The nice difference between the JM-1000 and a larger jetter is that the JM-1000 only puts out 1.4GPM which may help you not make a mess under the sink. Im sure it will take a little while to fully clean and flush the drain, but it will work up to 50'.

I almost bought it specifically for use in trailer sinks where the runs can be up to 70', but decided to upgrade to one from Jetters Northwest. 

Have you tried any spade tips on your snake?

Kyle


----------



## TAG Nozzles (Feb 19, 2016)

The............is an unrivaled efficiency jetter nozzles for pipes with large greasy residue and lime deposits.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

K50+reverse auger. Jetting secondary lines is too much drama. Keek the cable spinning and run lots of water.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I used to work for a rooter franchise that sold a bacterial cleaner - souped up yogurt - that would supposedly eat the slime and build a colony to keep it clean. Did it work? Who knows? We were given a bonus if we sold it and berated publicly if we didn't. Not my style so I left after 3 months


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

TAG Nozzles said:


> The grease nozzle is an unrivaled efficiency jetter nozzles for pipes with large greasy residue and lime deposits.



Yes. A 1/2" nozzle in a 1 1/2- 2" line. That should do it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TAG Nozzles said:


> The grease nozzle is an unrivaled efficiency jetter nozzles for pipes with large greasy residue and lime deposits.


Intro is mandatory. You won't last long here without it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

after you get the line all clean..sell them a grease trap................


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SharpPlumbing said:


> I'm looking for ideas and options for cleaning garbage disposal debris, and fats/oils from old 11/2"-2" Galvanized/Steel kitchen sink drain lines. I always cable the drain, but that has no effect if it's plugged with grease slime and sludge. Right now I'm using a Drain King with hot water. It works good for short runs, anything under 10'. I've looked at some mini jetters. The General JM-1000 and the Spartan 717. Neither got great reviews on here. I guess I'm wondering what everybody else on the forum uses, or what works best. Thanks.


After you get the line cabled all you got to do is pour boiling hot water down the drain and it will melt what is left


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SharpPlumbing said:


> I'm looking for ideas and options for cleaning garbage disposal debris, and fats/oils from old 11/2"-2" Galvanized/Steel kitchen sink drain lines. I always cable the drain, but that has no effect if it's plugged with grease slime and sludge. Right now I'm using a Drain King with hot water. It works good for short runs, anything under 10'. I've looked at some mini jetters. The *General JM-1000 and the Spartan 717*. Neither got great reviews on here. I guess I'm wondering what everybody else on the forum uses, or what works best. Thanks.


Nope....never worked for me. I have a gorlitz 1500 jetter. Waster of money. These pics are from a test I've done

Use a k50 with a clogchopper. The open wind cable with hot water does well enough.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GJ
Which picture is before and which after with which tool?:blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> GJ
> Which picture is before and which after with which tool?:blink:


If you click on the pic, it has the name on the file title.

1st pic is jetting 2.2 gpm 1500 psi 3r nozzle

2nd pic is k50 with 1-1/2 clogchopper

3rd pic is the before.

I had a piece of 4' galvanized....cut in half to make the test piece.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How would snaking then jetting do?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure, didn't try it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cable it with the biggest you can fit whilst running hot water. I have found the thinner dual root cutting blades scrape the walls of the pipe quite well. Essentially you're attempting to push it down the line so bigger head is better. I will often get water right from the domestic heater. cut the pipe to get better access if you have to, it's galvanized so it won't be long till they replace it anyway.

Or replace the pipe. Unfortunately in several cases I have found that the guy who put in the 2" kitchen sink line had a firm belief that "A level pipe still drains", because ya know, water doesn't have surface tension eh. Even better is it'll be abs supported every 8'. The best was this 40' run of 3" abs supported only by the couple tees they used. The father died(he put it in) and so they stopped using the bathroom at the very end, well the kitchen sink half way was still dumping food bits in. Without that extra water from the toilet and shower it filled up quick.


----------



## Fondydrain (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry tried deleting this post.


----------

